# thoughts...



## lindenwood (Sep 15, 2009)

-$25 per lawn service (includes mowing, trimming/weed whacking, edging *if necessary, and blowing cut grass off the pavement).
-$75 per hour for snowplowing the entire lot without salt. (And not clearing or salting the walkways). ($45 minimum charge).
-$60 per hour for salting the entire lot and clearing the walkways/handicap parking spots with salt. An example would be we just get a layer of freezing rain and the parking lot does not require plowing, just salting (plus the cost of the materials *salt).
-Fertilization (with pellets from a bag)/chemical aeration of grass: $60 per application plus cost of materials/chemicals.
-Mulching: $85 per cubic yard plus cost of mulch.
-Shrub trimming/maintenance: $7.50 per small shrub, $10 per medium shrub, $12.50 per large shrub, and $15 per extra large shrub. 
-All other/miscellaneous work starts at $15 per/hour.
*If the parking lot needs snowplowing and you want the entire lot salted, we snowplow first and then salt afterwards.
**If we get a substantial amount of snow or the parking lot needs multiple treatments (for safety concerns), due to weather, the price may go up.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

60$ an hour for salting? You won't even be able to pay for material let alone your wage plus wear and tear and everything else. Charge by the ton or bag.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

$25 per lawn svc. Does that mean if you mow, trim, and blow clippings its $75?
If you are not spreading salt on the lot by hand, it doesn't take very long to do. You can't charge by the hr for salting. Mark up your salt by 3x. 
Other misc work starts at $15/hr? No way.


----------



## Wiedmann (Oct 16, 2012)

I think your prices are all over the board, from to low to to high possibly. I don't even know what size of parking lot or area of grass your mowing. I just see prices and when I relate those to what i charge I see a lot of questions


----------



## gpservices (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree with weidmann, idk where to start with your prices, you need to get away from the by the hour stuff, we use tools that cost a lot of $$ to make the job faster and easier for example salt and sand spreaders which will cover a parking lot quickly, you need to charge by the size and amount of material you use.Charging by the hour will get you no where. $15 an hour wouldnt even cover insurance cost, more like $100 an hour if you were going to go by the hour versus by the job, problem is that scares customer when they hear that. Thats why its better to look at the job figure how long it will take, materials used and other overhead then give them a flat rate and go from there. And dont be afraid to walk away when they dont agree to your price, you will save yourself a headache.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

+2 Wiedman. 25 per pawn flat rate and 65 an hour salting 15 an hour labor? You would be what most on here call a low baller. You will be busy as all heck though, busting your Ass for less than what you'd make hourly working for a seasoned professional not to mention you also are covering the significant investment in equipment needed to do so. Im not familiar with your market, but around this area your insurance rates/taxes/licenses/reg fees etc would put you out of business in less than 6 months with your pricing structure. Not to mention no one is going to work for you if you're only charging the customer $15 an hour, because you wouldn't be able to afford anyone with an IQ over 4.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

Must be a really small lawn? And does the mulching include weeding, edging, and pre-emergent?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Also, I like that you added in that "*If the parking lot needs snowplowing and you want the entire lot salted, we snowplow first and then salt afterwards." that there is genius.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

Haha just saw the $15 per hour! Good luck


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

ducaticorse;1610025 said:


> that there is genius.


Said no one ever!


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Raymond S.;1610299 said:


> Said no one ever!


:laughing:


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

lindenwood;1607577 said:


> -$25 per lawn service (includes mowing, trimming/weed whacking, edging *if necessary, and blowing cut grass off the pavement).
> -$75 per hour for snowplowing the entire lot without salt. (And not clearing or salting the walkways). ($45 minimum charge).
> -$60 per hour for salting the entire lot and clearing the walkways/handicap parking spots with salt. An example would be we just get a layer of freezing rain and the parking lot does not require plowing, just salting (plus the cost of the materials *salt).
> -Fertilization (with pellets from a bag)/chemical aeration of grass: $60 per application plus cost of materials/chemicals.
> ...


Your Hired....I have a 3 acre Lawn for $25....Awesome....I will sit and drink beer while you mow it for $25....

Also...I have 3 Dogs that roam that 3 acres....I want all the poop picked up....At $15 an hour for that i will drink more Beer while i watch you do that.....

Around the House i have alot of shrubs.....Who determines whats small, Medium, or Large....Cause, in my book they are all small...So thats $7.50 per shrub I expect atleast 10 shrubs an hour.....

At $60 bucks per app. for Fertilizer you might as well throw that in for the 3 acres....

I just have a couple of Questions....Do you have insurance and are you Licensed to put down fertilizer.....

Race to the Bottom my friend...You might wanna rethink you Business Plan...I give you an A for Effort.....:salute:


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

TJSNOW;1610880 said:


> I just have a couple of Questions....Do you have insurance and are you Licensed to put down fertilizer.....
> :


Highly doubt it


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

OK ok, he's received his lickin'. Now he needs to go back to to business 101 and pay attention where he obviously fell asleep. I will give him credit for posting his question in the right forum though. He's already got a leg up on several guys here LOL.......


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

ducaticorse;1611034 said:


> OK ok, he's received his lickin'. Now he needs to go back to to business 101 and pay attention where he obviously fell asleep. I will give him credit for posting his question in the right forum though. He's already got a leg up on several guys here LOL.......


I gave him an A for effort............................:salute:


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll give him $15 an hour for effort. Where do I sign?


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

lindenwood;1607577 said:


> -$25 per lawn service (includes mowing, trimming/weed whacking, edging *if necessary, and blowing cut grass off the pavement).
> -$75 per hour for snowplowing the entire lot without salt. (And not clearing or salting the walkways). ($45 minimum charge).
> -$60 per hour for salting the entire lot and clearing the walkways/handicap parking spots with salt. An example would be we just get a layer of freezing rain and the parking lot does not require plowing, just salting (plus the cost of the materials *salt).
> -Fertilization (with pellets from a bag)/chemical aeration of grass: $60 per application plus cost of materials/chemicals.
> ...


good luck with all that . you surely must still live with your parents. when was the last time you fueled up? 1972


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

This might help you out a little Scroll down they have snow on there too. http://lawnchat.com/lawn-care-estimation-calculator


----------

